# Industrial revolution style story?



## Purpureus Draconia (Feb 24, 2015)

I am working on a story that takes place during an industrial revolution style world. Would it be possible, and in fact reasonable, for a world that has only just started integrating locomotives, to also have a rarity for firearms? And what other kind of technologies would be strongest in this time, and what kinds of technologies would be rarer?


----------



## SirJohnnyBoy (Feb 24, 2015)

That could be completely up to your discretion, really. If your world is completely separate to earth, then you can create it however you'd like. But since in our world history, gunpowder, and firearms in general came way before the invention of locomotives and steam power.

You would only need to take a look at the progression of technology in our history. Gunpowder is simple, adding a few elements, one of which is charcoal. Steam power is complicated and took centuries to perfect. If you're looking for realistic, then consider your time period. As time goes on, people learn and technology grows. But you could have insanely talented and inventive people, should your world have the means to supply.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 24, 2015)

A rarity of firearms need not be a tech issue. The possession of arms of any sort, outside a controlled military and gov't guard, was much deprecated by all the autocratic regimes of the early industrial period in Europe. Not that it did them much good in the end.


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 24, 2015)

Guns came along centuries before the industrial revolution so I'd say that you would want to find a good reason to make them rare. It doesn't have to be a complex reason, it really could just be a government ban that law-abiding citizens obey. Or perhaps a cultural thing. The people in the story invented guns but never really did stop using swords, so you have a situation where the guns just aren't the popular choice.


----------



## Carousel (Feb 25, 2015)

I think at first you have to decide on time period and where you want to set your piece. The industrial revolution extended from the early middle of the 19[SUP]th[/SUP] century to the early 20[SUP]th[/SUP] century.  
The driving force behind the revolution was steam power, which not only drove the railways but the factories and later shipping too. It’s a pretty vast subject, so in order to give you accurate info we have to know where and when your story is set. If you are interested in the development of firearms, then set your story in the America of the 1880s and the 90s. If it’s the industrial revolution, then it would have to be in Britain. I’m English but that’s not me being patriotic, it’s merely true that Britain was easily the powerhouse behind the industrial revolution.

Cari.


----------



## LordDarconis (Mar 28, 2015)

I think the most plausible way to limit firearms is to have a shortage of saltpeter (potassium nitrate) used to make gunpowder. Whether it be that nobody discovered its potential or there are just no deposits to mine is up to you. I watched a documentary that mentioned during WWI, the Germans only had one good source of saltpeter located overseas to make gunpowder. But I'm bad at remembering specifics about history, so you might want to verify I'm correct.
However, with no firearms, I imagine people would use steam power to create weapons similar to giant potato guns.


----------

